# 50 mm lens differences (Canon FD)



## Valethar (May 11, 2008)

Ok, major nooblar question here. Run now while you still can. 

In looking at various 50mm lenses for my AE-1 P, I've seen some varying descriptions on them. 

Some state 1.8 or 1.4, and some also have designations like SC and SSC in combination with that. 

If I understand properly, the 1.4 would let in more light than a 1.8. Would I be better off picking up one over the other, or perhaps one of each? I imagine there's probably specific uses where one is a better choice over the other at times.

Before I buy anything, does someone know the differences, or perhaps have a link I could use to research them?

Thanks!


----------



## evo5gsr (May 11, 2008)

The 1.4's a little bit more useful in low-light conditions. If money isn't an issue, go for the 1.4.

I have no idea what SC and SSC mean.


----------



## Valethar (May 11, 2008)

Found the following at http://canonfd.farah.cl//CanonFD_faql.html

What do the abbreviations "S.C" and "S.S.C" in the lenses mean?

Canon FD lenses have coating for flare control (not necessarily image quality).

"S.C." is Spectra Coated. "S.S.C." is Super Spectra Coated (more layers of coatings to help with the transmission of light from air to glass).

When Canon adopted the "new FD" mount (bayonet mount) they also dropped the S.S.C. designator.

All "New FD" lenses EXCEPT the FD 50mm f/1.8 were multi-coated (i.e., they have the "S.S.C." coating, albeit the newer "formulation"); the FD 50mm f/1.8
 remained an "S.C." lens.

The lenses that are S.C. coated are not necessarily of lesser quality than the S.S.C. lens. Some designs just didn't require as much coating to produce the desired effect.


----------



## davebmck (May 11, 2008)

Look here for some reviews: http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showcat.php/cat/10


----------



## Battou (May 11, 2008)

evo5gsr said:


> The 1.4's a little bit more useful in low-light conditions. If money isn't an issue, go for the 1.4.
> 
> I have no idea what SC and SSC mean.



You are in the wrong 50mm 1.4/50mm 1.8 query. Both of these lenses are priced equally....fairly cheap.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't fret over the coating information, eventually you will forget it's there.

I Have four FD 50mm lenses, Canon 50 mm 1.4 SSC (breech lock), Canon 50 mm 1.4 SSC (Bayonet) Canon 50 mm 1.8 SC, Canon 50 mm Macro 1:3.5., I am going to say Go a head and get the 1.4, I never use my 1.8. I would be willing to go out and take some direct comparison pictures for you if you would like, but it will be roughly a week before I can post them.

If you want them say so quickly, so I can get them out as soon as possible but I rekon you are looking to get one of them Sooner than that but the offer is on the table.


----------



## Valethar (May 12, 2008)

I'm going to pick up a 1.4 as soon as I'm able. Living in the Seattle/Tacoma area, we tend to get a lot of rain and clouds, so I think the 1.4 would actually help me more.

Thanks to all for the helpful information.


----------



## Early (May 12, 2008)

Battou said:


> You are in the wrong 50mm 1.4/50mm 1.8 query. Both of these lenses are priced equally....fairly cheap.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Will the SSC lens work on the AE-1 since it's a shutter priority camera?


----------



## Battou (May 12, 2008)

Early said:


> Will the SSC lens work on the AE-1 since it's a shutter priority camera?



The SSC is just glass coating information, it has nothing to do with the mechanical workings of the lens or how it phisically interacts with the body, So yeah, any FD mount lens will work on the AE-1.


----------

